# Lighting levels



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

When looking for plants i keep seeing Lighting listed as Low, Moderate High etc. Does anyone have even a general idea of many wpg range these vague labels carry. My Crypts, Marimo and 2 quite frankly unknown plants that may be some type of Hygro are all growing nicely. I have roughly 3wpg (60 watt fixture, 20 gallon tank) and wondering if i could grow some Vallisneria and also possibly some Java Moss and Java Fern.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Delthane said:


> When looking for plants i keep seeing Lighting listed as Low, Moderate High etc. Does anyone have even a general idea of many wpg range these vague labels carry.


Dt: The following values are my definitions and are principally based on my experience derived from my constant experimenting with lighting types, lighting intensities and lighting durations as well as with my constant experimenting with dry fertilizer concentrations and fertilization protocols.

0.7 WPG to 1.5 WPG - Low Light
1.5 WPG to 2.8 WPG - Medium Light
2.8 WPG to 4.0 WPG - High Light
4.0 WPG and above - Very High Light




Delthane said:


> I have roughly 3wpg (60 watt fixture, 20 gallon tank) and wondering if i could grow some Vallisneria and also possibly some Java Moss and Java Fern.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
Excuse the laughter but at 3WPG* you should be able to grow virtually anything out there (red pigmented plants excluded).

* Assuming that the bulbs are 6700K +/-100K or 10000K bulbs.

Dosing with a little Flourish every now and then will not hurt a thing either.

TR


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Chuckle excused jones, I'll take it in exchange for the extremely useful info any day  The fixture is a 6700k 65 Watt Coralife fixture. I keep the lights on a 10 hour cycle. So would my lights be TOO intense for java fern or moss?


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Delthane said:


> So would my lights be TOO intense for java fern or moss?


Dt:

Java Fern - I have not had problems in high light although some folks have reported problems. You might consider affixing it to wood or a rock in a lower lighted area in your tank.

As with Anubias you need to have virtually "el zippo phosphates" in the tank water or else the leaves will look like "hairy messes".

Java Moss - I successfully killed a nice golf ball sized ball. I do not know if the death was due to my lack of a "green thumb" or the lighting.

TR


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, I'm noticing the green hairy algae in my shrimp tank. Though the baby shrimp seem to like to crawl around in it and it isn't spreading too fast so I'm not worried about it...yet.


----------

